# Thai birds



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Erm...the feathered kind 

My cat decided to suppliment its diet yesterday by eating a huge crow he caught in my garden (even my 70Kg dog stays clear of the cat "with prize"). It was a large crow, the beautiful ones with brown wings (don't think it was an Acid_Crow ).

It just got me thinking abiut something that hit me when I first arrived in Thailand some fifteen years ago. Where are all the birds? I have been to many places on this planet and there always seems to be birds. Dessert, ice fields, jungle forrect or town. But here in LoS there seems to be a real dirth of them. Some places has a colony of crows where there can be som many that they drown out the traffic, but in my garden I see practicvally none. Its not like there isn't enough insects to feed them - nor is it that there's too many cats or even that Thai's eat them all - many countries fail at intensionally culling birds such as pgeons, sparrows and even bluebirds.

So where are all the birds (expect the cracks about Nana, Soi Cowboy, etc)?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

ee-GAAAAA !! A much better name for a crow 

A few varieties of birds around town, but not that many. And out in the jungle, very few seen or heard. 

Maybe there's just so much food for them that they don't need to come near people...

Used to see a fair number of nocturnal Brown Boobies strutting down Loi Kroh of course, but not so many Great Tits - most of those are in Europe, along with the Rough-Faced Shags. Still, I spotted a pair the other day.




_(tasteless I know, ladies.... sorry!)_


----------



## Rod007 (Jan 7, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Erm...the feathered kind
> 
> So where are all the birds (expect the cracks about Nana, Soi Cowboy, etc)?


Could it be that they prefer the night life so you can't see them?!

****


----------



## soiwalker (Dec 15, 2009)

My former Bangkok apartment was just 75 meters off Sukhumvit... about 3 blocks from Cowboy and I had loads of singing birds in the trees outside my bedroom windows. Just before moving down to Pattaya, I noticed a breeding pair of very beautiful, large (and unkown to me), bright yellow and orange birds singing loudly from the trees below my living room. Although not the Amazon, there is quite a lot of bird life... at least in the green/treed areas around the city. But, the pigeons don't count...

I also have a small place up in the agricultural area of the country ... not far from Khao Yai... and have all sorts of bird/wildlife there.


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Rod007 said:


> Could it be that they prefer the night life so you can't see them?!
> 
> ****


Did you not see this?

So where are all the birds (expect the cracks about Nana, Soi Cowboy, etc)?


----------

